# Anyone shed hunting yet?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So is anyone shed hunting yet? And have you had any luck?


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that it may still be a couple/three weeks early unless the stress from the extra snow makes a difference. Normally it seems like the first part of March is when we notice them losing their antlers at our place near Smithfield Ut.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, there's a bunch of selfish dip chits out already, chasing deer and stressing them out even more then they already are. I even heard that there's already been some shed Vultures in the closed area but I personally have not seen any. Now until the end of March is when most deer die from winter related causes. All you Scavengers should give them a break this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I found some sheds off of a one eyed deer that had 15 inch bases. I think his name was ole cyclops. This majestic creature has roamed the earth for many moons and many fort nights. I hope to find him in the middle of my crosshairs this year because I'm afraid this is going to be his last season because his viagra pills wasn't working in the mating season.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I say all you idiots give the deer a rest for Hell sakes!

Is it not bad enough they are dying from starvation, now we gotta go run them all over hell and back to get their sheds. :? 

Give it a rest you dipchits! :evil:


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I found some sheds off of a one eyed deer that had 15 inch bases. I think his name was ole cyclops. This majestic creature has roamed the earth for many moons and many fort nights. I hope to find him in the middle of my crosshairs this year because I'm afraid this is going to be his last season because his viagra pills wasn't working in the mating season.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

How 'bout a "shed hunter" season? :wink: :wink: 

Fishrmn


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I say all you idiots give the deer a rest for Hell sakes!
> 
> Is it not bad enough they are dying from starvation, now we gotta go run them all over hell and back to get their sheds. :?
> 
> Give it a rest you dipchits! :evil:


+1 the DNR should make a emergency band on picking up sheds this year starting last week.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you see someone shed hunting in areas with deep snow or in the North, TURN THEM IN!

Tex said the rest.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I just wanted to say dip****s... :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

And when you do go shed hunting then leave your shed hunting dog home because if I see it chasing deer then I will view your dog as just another coyote and you will wind up coming home dogless.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

+1000 on shed hunters stay home until May.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SteepNDeep said:


> +1000 on shed hunters stay home until May.


Isn't that when the does will be having their fawns? Wouldn't wanna make a doe go into premature labor!

I say outlaw shed hunting until HUNTING season.


----------



## Farmboy (Sep 22, 2007)

I wish that people hunting sheds would use some (common sense) and wait until the animals are physically able to deal with people being out and around them. The animals are in pretty rough shape around our place right now and they are going need some food and PEACE & QUIET to recover. 
It would also be nice of people if they would let the roads dry out before tearing those up, especially private roads that landowners need to use in the summer to help make their living. 
I would also like to know what people do with sheds other than just collect them? 
Here is another question. Why does it seem like the DWR waits until the animals are in trouble before they will start feeding? It seems to me that by the time that the officials decide to do something in many cases it is almost too late. I am afraid that many of the animals die with full stomachs because by the time the DWR starts feeding them their stomachs cant handle the food. I have seen this firsthand many times.
This is just my opinion but I feel there needs to be somekind of an emergency feeding plan that can be implemented faster. Maybe something like the first storm to dump X-amount feet of snow in a given area would be a signal to start feeding or something like that. (Maybe when they start tearing into our haystacks could also be a sign for the DWR to start some feeding.) 
We love the wildlife and benefit greatly from watching it from our home and we dont mind letting some of our feed go to the animals, that is not the point of my rant. However, one of my points is, I feel that as sportsman we pay plenty of money in the forms of taxes and licenses and many other fees that many people dont know about. There should be no excuse for so many of the animals to starve like this. 
I know that we have built homes and whatever on their winter ranges. Well than it is up to us to feed them and make-up for doing so. 
How about some more Hardware ranch type places? These could possibly be set up temporarily on private ground and/or CRP ground and taken down in the spring. I also know that there is more than just a little bit of state ground that we could set these up on also. We have quite a bit of grazing ground and I am sure we could agree as a family to donate some more time and effort, we already feed the animals with food that the MDF and DWR drops off.
The DWR talks about disease and the predators being problems when the animals gather in these types of areas but Hardware seems to have been working out well for many generations.
I think we should thank the DWR for what they do. I'm sure I dont know all the behind the scenes work that goes on with them. They do have a huge job, maybe they could share a little bit more of it, I know that I would be glad to help.
I guess I went off in another direction than shed hunting, sorry.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Shed hunting this time of year would be poor stewardship over wildlife. I would hope sportsmen would be smart enough to police themselves, that way stricter laws won't need to be enacted. Sadly though, the actions of a few idiots can punish all who enjoy the sport.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

IMO Shed hunting should start memorial weekend and end with the regular rifle deer season.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Firstarrow said:


> IMO Shed hunting should start memorial weekend and end with the regular rifle deer season.


I would be a bit concerned on having antler hunters 'start' their hunt right when deer/elk are dropping fawns/calves. I believe it should be April 1- May 15, then July 1-through November. That would minimize impact on animals when they are most vulnerable.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

around the 1st of april would or could be appropriate since almost all the bone has hit the ground and the animals have pulled back a little towards the spring and summer ranges, hell its not like the antlers are gonna jump up and run away im all in favor of giving the critters a brake during this time of year and boy do they ever need it as pro so elegantly put it we should be sportsman enough to understand the animal plite this time of year and just leave them to hell alone its only feb and i have seen a few folks in a area the bachlor bulls are banded together and i dont think there just watching them from horseback its a sad situation that plays out locally every year around here by the time springs here the dam things stampede if they even think they hear a 4 wheeler coming


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If you read the proclamation, shed hunting in Northern Utah isn't allowed until April 12!!! I don't know about the Southern part of the state, but like has been said, leave the animals alone until they have a chance to recover from the winter!

Like Pro said, it only takes a few to ruin things for the rest of us, so it's up to "the rest of us" to turn in those A-holes when we see them disturbing the animals!


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

What about scouting for this years hunt?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

good points pro


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> What about scouting for this years hunt?


I never scout before late June, early July. If I can't figure it out in 2 months I should hire a guide. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Scouting can be done from miles away via binoculars. Besides, where do all the animals you see in those large groups come from? The sure don't usually hang around their wintering areas all year long.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I never scout before late June, early July. If I can't figure it out in 2 months I should hire a guide.


 :lol: Guides dont guides for spike's.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > I never scout before late June, early July. If I can't figure it out in 2 months I should hire a guide.
> 
> 
> :lol: Guides dont guides for spike's.


I am sure for the right price a guide will even guide you into a record spike!  8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > I never scout before late June, early July. If I can't figure it out in 2 months I should hire a guide.
> 
> 
> :lol: *Guides dont guides *for spike's.


What? :?:

Why would one need more than two months to scout spikes? That's like being 25 and studying for several hours for a test on adding/subtractions for numbers 1-10. :?

I actually offered to guide weatherby on his spike hunt, I think he is to cheap. :mrgreen:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> That's like being 25 and studying for several hours for a test on adding/subtractions for numbers 1-10


 



> I actually offered to guide weatherby on his spike hunt, I think he is to cheap.


Did we decided on a price?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I would charge you the same as I will callofthewild for his hunt. Check with him for the going rate. 8)


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I would charge you the same as I will callofthewild for his hunt. Check with him for the going rate.


I see. I will check with him if I do not draw my Dutton tag. *(())*


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I found a nice set of sheds today while driving along a road. They were about 30 yards off of this particular road and both antlers were within fifteen feet of each other, nice 4 X 3.

This should be the only way to get sheds this time of year, no need to be tromping off road yet.

sawsman


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

YES! Road hunting for sheds! SHOW US THE MULLET!!!!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone hear about that douche bag on Traverse mountain that has been up there trying to catch trespassers and picking up the sheds so others won't?? Monstermuleys is abuzz with this moron and his family that strap on showshoes and follow the deer up the hillsides gathering what sheds they can. I saw on the site someone turned him in when they saw deer running up hillsides in knee deep snow while captain douche, his wife and son follow to collect the newly fallen sheds..... Who are these people that claim to love wildlife????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Anyone hear about that douche bag on Traverse mountain that has been up there trying to catch trespassers and picking up the sheds so others won't?? Monstermuleys is abuzz with this moron and his family that strap on showshoes and follow the deer up the hillsides gathering what sheds they can. I saw on the site someone turned him in when they saw deer running up hillsides in knee deep snow while captain douche, his wife and son follow to collect the newly fallen sheds..... Who are these people that claim to love wildlife????


My take is a little different, but bottom line is: people are forcing the state to implement a statewide shed antler season and a shed antler tag in the very near future. Don't blame the DWR, blame those who are unwilling to leave the critters be during crucial times.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> people are forcing the state to implement a statewide shed antler season and a shed antler tag in the very near future


Doubt that will help any.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

What other options do you suggest? I mean people ignore speed limits, but no speed limits would be worse. You will still get idiots out shed hunting in Jan. and Feb., but fewer if a hefty fine is at stake. I would even favor a lose of hunting for a year if caught. The damage done is greater than many realize!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

The time to implement is past due, this year is a prime example. Private land, public land, indian reservations, swamps and deserts should have limits on morons chasing deer in the winter months.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> What other options do you suggest? I mean people ignore speed limits, but no speed limits would be worse. You will still get idiots out shed hunting in Jan. and Feb., but fewer if a hefty fine is at stake. I would even favor a lose of hunting for a year if caught. The damage done is greater than many realize!


I do not dissagree with ya. Just saying how much good will it really do? The CO allready have there hands full now. They would have to catch them do to fine them. Plus say Orvis is riding his wheeler in a winter ground and finds sheds. He would leave them be being the law abiding person he is but the deer are there and now being pushed around. Where do we draw the line?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Orvis should have enough sense to stay out of these areas as well. If not, I foresee road/trail closures during this time of year.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like a whole lot of place are going to have to be closed.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Orvis should have enough sense to stay out of these areas as well. If not, I foresee road/trail closures during this time of year.


I am confused, what does Orvis have to do with this. :?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I am confused, what does Orvis have to do with this.


Nothing. I was just useing him knowing he is a law abiding ATV rider. I am sure he is mad at me again for it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Orvis should have enough sense to stay out of these areas as well. If not, I foresee road/trail closures during this time of year.
> ...


weatherby made a comment about orvis. In truth, I have not had much interaction with orvis, or if he even is an atv user or not. It didn't matter to me. My point is people, *ALL* people should avoid bumping deer during this time of year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry sometimes I am a little slow.  I agree completely with you guys on ALL people should avoid bumping the deer, even the PETA type folk that are hiking all over. :twisted: 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> YES! Road hunting for sheds! SHOW US THE MULLET!!!!


Still growing my mullet, it will be good to be part of the family! 

sawsman


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


What about private land owners collecting sheds so others won't trespass?? Is that bumping deer if they run?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a night and day difference between a few guys walking around on private property and the public showing up every day on every south facing slope.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I think a shed hunting season is a good idea but there are several problems. I for one have a hunting dog that I run at least twice a week. I run into guys that run, hike, and lots of guys that hive binos and spotting scopes and watch the deer and elk in the area. When I am out I make sure to leave the deer and elk alone and keep my distance from them. Most of the others do this as well. If I were to find a shed I would pick it up. However I would not push deer around in these kind of conditions. 

The problem is if there was a shed season I am sure that most of the guys I bump into would not honor it. And if they did what would stop them from colloecting them and hiding them until it was open. 

One last note. I saw a 2 point and a small 4 point buck yesterday with my binos. Both of coarse still had antlers.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't understand why it is so hard to wait a few weeks. I would normally have been out in some places looking for sheds, but I am just taking it easy waiting for the snow to melt so I don't cause the deer whose horns im looking for to die because I am impatient. The antlers are not going to run away.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

By now normally I would have went shed hunting at least every weekend for the last month. I haven't went once this year, for two reasons. 1- Better for the deer herd to wait a little longer than normal this year. 2- So I don't walk right by any sheds that might be covered under snow.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> YES! Road hunting for sheds! SHOW US THE MULLET!!!!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *OOO* :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow I must be sick or something. I agree 100% with Pro. :mrgreen: 

I wish that we could all be good stewards over the game we love the enjoy and hunt.

Fact is a few mess it up for the rest of us.

IMO I think there should be a shed hunting season like the one up north for the whole state. Yes, it is just one more thing for the over worked CO'S. But it is something that needs to be done for the good of the wildlife because of a few guys that mess it up for the rest of us. I realize most would not adhere to the law so the punishment needs to be severe enouph to at least have people weigh the odds. The argument has been made, "What about the people out hiking for recreation and the such." My rebuttle on that is; any peace officer in the state of Utah shold be able to articulate if a violater has been shed hunting or not, it is simply not that difficult. It is all about what is in the report! We as sportsman should police ourselves and turn violaters in when we see something. 

How many of you speed 1-10 over the speed limit? The fact is most officers will not stop you for a minor speeding violation like that. But if you did get stopped and issued a citation it would be $82.00. A fine like that would not break most of us and we would go on our merry way without any remorse, speeding again the next time we are driving a vehicle. So make the fine/Punishment worth the offence. What is the fine for harassing wildlife? I will garantee it is more that $82.00! 

Turn People in up north that are violating the shed hunting restriction!


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Took my dog out for a walk along a popular trail and hiked a few hundred yards above the main area and ended up finding a little 2 point shed. Did not see one deer though.


----------

